# 2 Males, Ma, USA



## Bell (Apr 29, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region: MA
City/Town:
Number of rats: 2
Gender: MALES
Age(s): 1yr - 1 1/2 yr
Name(s): 
Colours: Berk, and black head white body
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Small amount of Aggression towards housemates, these boys are skitish and I feel really bad but I am unable to give them the time they need and deserve to become better pets.
Temperament: 2 skitish boys in need of someone who can deal with their strong/ but skitish personalities and can give them what they deserve
Medical problems: Both were treated for URI in the past. 
Will the group be split: Yes
Transport available: Short
Other:
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: Free to Approved Home ONLY


----------



## brynn (Nov 26, 2006)

delete
posted to wrong thread

I apologize...


----------

